# Makrelenkutter in Scheveningen / Holland?



## karpfenbrausi (5. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

aufgrund der kürzeren Anfahrt nach Holland wollten wir nächstes Jahr mal dort eine Makrelenausfahrt probieren, statt von Büsum aus.

Anscheinend sind die Meinungen über die Reederei Trip in Schevenigen geteilt...
Vielleicht können diejenigen, die die Scheveninger Kutter kennen, sich ja hier nochmal zu Wort melden, da es von dort aus ja noch andere Kutter gibt. 

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen dort? Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr empfehlen, welchen nicht?

Vielen Dank
Gruß
karpfenbrausi


----------



## Salmonelle (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Makrelenkutter in Scheveningen / Holland?*



karpfenbrausi schrieb:


> dieses Jahr


 = 2007! #h


----------



## karpfenbrausi (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Makrelenkutter in Scheveningen / Holland?*

na gut, also nächstes jahr. genaugenommen Juli 2007. :g


----------



## seeyou (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Makrelenkutter in Scheveningen / Holland?*

Hallo, bin mit Trip und einer der beiden anderen großen Reedereien Gefahren. Name fällt mir grad nicht ein. Jeweils 1 Mal. Beide Ausfahrten waren Sch......! Als die Kutter schon total überfüllt waren kamen noch 2 Reisebusse voll Anglern an und wir dachten die gehen auf ein anderes Schiff - nix da, auch noch drauf. Also jeweils total überfüllt und die Ausfahten waren extrem kurz. Für mich heißt das NIE WIEDER! Nur noch mit dem eigenen Boot ufernah oder vom Ufer. Geht auch gut. Gruß, Js.


----------



## snofla (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Makrelenkutter in Scheveningen / Holland?*

ne tipp für die  Reederei Trip 

mit den kuttern von denen nur als vollcharter fahren,erspart einem viel ärger#h


----------



## karpfenbrausi (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Makrelenkutter in Scheveningen / Holland?*

Nabend, 

vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Antworten bisher.

Scheint ja nicht die allererste Wahl zu sein...

Vielleicht noch wer Erfahrungen hierzu?

Gruß

Karpfenbrausi


----------



## Salmonelle (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Makrelenkutter in Scheveningen / Holland?*

Na ja , beim Makrelen-Kutterangeln von Holland aus scheiden sich sehr schnell die Geister.
Ich bin insbesondere von Scheveningen aus mit Trip und Groen gefahren und habe  - ohne subjektiv zu werden - die unterschiedlichsten Erfahrungen gemacht. Von "normal" belegt bis "übervoll"... wetterbedingte Ausfälle oder gar Abbruch nach 2 Stunden weils plötzlich ganz dicke kam... null Makrele oder 200. Ok, an Wochenenden ists meist "etwas" voller, aber mehr als die Reedereien dürfen, nehmen sie ganz bestimmt nicht mit (hab ich auch schon erlebt, weil ich meist ohne Anmeldung unter der Woche eine spontane Entscheidung treffe (die Konkurrenz hatte aber nochn Plätzchen frei)).
Ach ja, und wenn man früh genug an Bord ist, kann man auch einen mehr oder weniger freien Platz an Bug oder Heck ergattern.
Ausserdem treffen bei so einer Kuttertour die unterschiedlichsten Bedingungen und Charaktere zusammen, die das Angeln zum Horrortrip oder totalen Spass machen können.
Ich habe auch schon erlebt (Achtung: jetzt wirds doch subjektiv!), daß der Kutterkäptn quasi ziellos übers große Meer geschippert is, mal hier mal da nen Stopp gemacht hat.. kein Fisch... am Ende hatten die "Guten" dann 10 - 12 Fische im Eimer und die meisten gar nix. Worans gelegen hat? Alles spekulativ!
Ein anderes mal habe ich erlebt wie m. E. alle Käptns "zusammen gearbeitet" hatten, will sagen sieben, acht Kutter sind fächerförmig aufs Meer gefahren und haben den "großen Schwarm" gesucht... nach über zwei Stunden und immer wieder kurzen Stopps kam dann vom Kutter ganz links die Meldung :Makrele: . Mein Pech war, ich war auf dem Kutter ganz rechts (über 6 km lt. GPS). Natürlich sind dann alle anderen auch dahin. Egal, ich hatte nach dann einer halben Stunde Angeln auch meine 40 Dinger. Und die Glücklichen die den Schwarm als erste getroffen hatten waren kaum in der Lage ihren Fang von Bord zu schleppen.

Noch mehr?
Wer kein eigenes Grät mitbringt wird gern von den Reedereien geneppt... mit Leihgerät... bloß nicht verlieren/über Bord fallen lassen... dann wirds richtig teuer...du kaufst dann, was du nicht mehr hast (100 DM warens glaub ich, die ein Vereinskollege mal berappen musste, weil er... na ja... unvorsichtig war). Über den eigentlichen Zeitwert könnte man ein interessantes Gespräch führen. Den damaligen Wortlaut kann ich heute leider nicht mehr wiedergeben, nur das die Betonung auf LAUT lag.

Noch mehr?
Es liegt auch viel an den Gästen, ob der Käptn sie zum Fisch bringt (bringen kann) oder nicht. Wer gleich nach dem ersten Stopp anfängt seine ersten vier Fische auszunehmen und den Kött über Bord gehen lässt, braucht sich nicht zu wundern wenn der Käptn keine Möwen mehr ansteuert (ansteuern kann), die eigentlich über den Makrelen sind um die Beutefische in die Zange zu nehmen, weil: "guck mal, die nehmens ja sogar direkt aus der Luft!".

Über die Kutterpreise könnte man auch diskutieren.
Egal
es ist das Leben, 
ich tus wieder,
es kommt wie es kommt... im Juli 2007

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------

